# After printing with Epson SC-F2000 heat press fixing problem



## texxet (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello everyone

I beg you for help. Maybe someone knows the answer and the solution.

After I print something from the Epson SC-F2000, the print looks great. There are problems now. After I put in the press (the handle) that imprint, besides being glossy, (normal) on the print I notice the dots of light dots as if there was no color, it looks as if scratched or better said color went away. So all over the print. Of course, this is noticeable when working with dark or t-shirts of a color.

Please, can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong? Where is the problem and what would be the solution? Did you even have such a case? Which temperature presses are you using?

Thank you
Tedi
IMG_2085 copy.jpg


----------



## berkeley (Jun 14, 2014)

try to hover the heat press over the design without making contact with the shirt to dry the ink slightly before pressing. sometimes pressing wet ink immediately will make the color layer come off.

you can also experiment with using less white base or more color.

hope this helps & good luck!


----------



## texxet (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi Berkeley

Thank you for your response and help. Please if it is not a problem, can you tell me please your GarmentCreator settings with which you are working? That would help me a lot. I was new in the business with T-shirts and Epson bought a month ago.

I will try to do the same as you have recommended me, even though I left a couple of minutes in a couple of minutes below the press before I pressed the clamp and the result was the same. I used the temperature 170 degrees Celsius and time of 45 sec

Or if you find it easier and more enjoyable, please email me at: [email protected]

Thank you
Tedi


----------



## texxet (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi Berkeley

Thank you for your response and help. Please if it is not a problem, can you tell me please your GarmentCreator settings with which you are working? That would help me a lot. I was new in the business with T-shirts and Epson bought a month ago.

I will try to do the same as you have recommended me, even though I left a couple of minutes in a couple of minutes below the press before I pressed the clamp and the result was the same. I used the temperature 170 degrees Celsius and time of 45 sec

Or if you find it easier and more enjoyable, please email me at: [email protected]

Thank you
Tedi


----------



## berkeley (Jun 14, 2014)

texxet said:


> Hi Berkeley
> 
> Thank you for your response and help. Please if it is not a problem, can you tell me please your GarmentCreator settings with which you are working? That would help me a lot. I was new in the business with T-shirts and Epson bought a month ago.
> 
> ...


Hi Tedi,

I usually vary the setting by the print - I use a test shirt to see what looks best, so each design/shirt combo probably has its own settings. Most of the time the default looks OK (i.e., white on level 2, color on level one for darks or color on level 1 for whites). I too noticed that pressing the shirts seemed to remove some of the color layer, exposing the white. What pressure are you using to press the shirt? If I am pressing, I do not use any pressure, I simply let the press rest on the shirt without clamping the handle. Are you using a silicone coated parchment when pressing? Being a screen printer, I have a curing oven, so I usually hover the shirts to set the ink, then run the shirts through my dryer. When I don't use the dryer is when I let the press just rest on the shirt, without using pressure.

Hope this helps!


----------



## texxet (Aug 17, 2014)

HI BERKELEY

Thank you for your answer.

Unfortunately I do not have a drying machine, I only have a manual press. That makes me a basic model because there is no way to show pressure - bar. It seems to me that it could be 3-4 bars.
Yes, in a "ironing" in a hand press, I use some Teflon (silicon) protection I put between the T-shirt and the plate heaters. I previously used baking paper but they did not show me ok. He quickly spoke and left traces of the material on the shirts.

What model of tire dryers do you have? I would love to get it.

I'm not sure if I did exactly everything but you are advising me to put my printed shirt under a hand press but do not close my hand press instead of letting my t-shirt dry when it's hot with the heaters on the board?


----------

